# New owner of a 86' Nissan 300ZX Turbo



## Punkzaine (Jun 12, 2005)

Hello everyone and thanks for taking a gander. OK, lets start!

Just last tuesday I managed to buy my first car for about 1500. Its a 86' Nissan 300ZX Turbo and has 129K miles. A steal in my book, but this is my first car so I dont know. Anyway, I have read through the manual and through friends test driving the car, I have made a list of certain things that I want to buy for my car...if you are interested, heres the list:

Sound System: Pioneer DEH-P3700MP / Polk db650

HKS SSQV BOV

Exaust System: Turbo Back w/ High Flow Cat & 4' Double Wall Stainless Tip

A-Pillar Tripod With Boost/Vacuum, A/F, and Volt gauges.

Silver Reverse Glow Gauge Overlay W/ Custom UV lights.

Controlers: Slowboy Manual Boost controller

That is what I have down so far. I have to rebuild some things and recarpet the car...umm...and mess with the head lights because sometimes they dont work and you have to tap them. I have read the Z31.com (I think thats what it is) Hence the dash with UV. and I plan to order an Exaust kit from CM.

I was wondering about intake. Should I mess with it or not? I dont know much about it. And also, is the Exaust easy to install, or would you recomend a shop doing it for me?

Also, please recomend any additional parts. I have read through the forums and I have read other posts and all, but with every car comes a new opinion.

And, Seats, I am thinking about buying some seats, but from where? I am going for a White/Blue Theme. Thanks again Nissan Forum for your time.

-Jay


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You can replace the intake with any 3" cone filter. You'll need a 3" piece of preferably aluminum or stainless steel pipe to connect the 2. You would get rid of your resonator (the box between the airbox and the intake piping.

The HKS SSQV BOV, I don't know how it holds up with low boost applications but it ought to work. Everything sounds good.

Installation for the exhaust kit can be done by you as long as you can get enough clearance to work under the car. Either way it shouldn't be too expensive if you get it done by any shop. You might want to go ahead and get the 3" downpipe and exhaust system with either a test pipe (if you don't have a inspection) or high flow cat. It'll help you out a lot when pushing more power.


----------



## Punkzaine (Jun 12, 2005)

asleepz said:


> You can replace the intake with any 3" cone filter. You'll need a 3" piece of preferably aluminum or stainless steel pipe to connect the 2. You would get rid of your resonator (the box between the airbox and the intake piping.
> 
> The HKS SSQV BOV, I don't know how it holds up with low boost applications but it ought to work. Everything sounds good.
> 
> Installation for the exhaust kit can be done by you as long as you can get enough clearance to work under the car. Either way it shouldn't be too expensive if you get it done by any shop. You might want to go ahead and get the 3" downpipe and exhaust system with either a test pipe (if you don't have a inspection) or high flow cat. It'll help you out a lot when pushing more power.


 Thanks a lot, and yeah, I do have to deal with inspection....Whats this talk about the 3" down pipe?


----------



## Punkzaine (Jun 12, 2005)

Here are some pics

http://photobucket.com/albums/v405/punkzaine/

The power steering line is cut, and that bolt is broke...umm..What else can you tell about it? Should I get new Hoses/tubes/wires?

I plan to call that Nissan # about the recall for my car.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Punkzaine said:


> Thanks a lot, and yeah, I do have to deal with inspection....Whats this talk about the 3" down pipe?


You can get a 3" downpipe, the pipe right off the turbo exit on the exhaust side. The stock piece is about 2"-2.5" and pretty restrictive in the higher boost levels. In it's stock form it delays spool up by quite a bit, if you put a 3" on there it will help spool up at a lower rpm, and can handle more top end flow capacity later on.


----------



## Punkzaine (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks a lot for explaining it to me.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

ditch the clutch fan. You will feel more power gained from ditching the clutch fan for an electric one than intake and exhaust. I did on mine.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Do you need either one of the fan shrouds when you do this?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Depends on how you want to mount it. The best method is directly on the radiator, in which case the outer (engine side) shroud becomes a restriction. You want to keep the inner shroud because of where the intake is....


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

well... looks like you've got alot of work ahead of you.... there's alot of damage for only 129k. The body seems to be in good cond. the interiors trashed, but that's to be expected. The Z31's never had the most durable interiors. your engine compartment is almost as bad as mine. and Who did the hack job on the front bumper for the intake? _Ghetto!_ Start making a list, and get prices. then determine what's the most important thing first, then work from there. I'm in the same position. Mine is TRASHED. The first thing I would/am going to do is the Power steering pressure hose. It's only about $78 at Kragen. then I'd finish getting everything in the Drivetrain that's broken/unfinished buttoned up. then work on interior since the exterior is still in good shape. I couldn't tell but it looked like your dash was uncracked. If so, You're in luck. Mine has a crack running from the defrosters to the top "stitched" seam along the gauge housing. They always crack. Nice find though man. I wish mine was that nice. or had as good of mileage.
Oh, and the SSQV is okay, but it's really big, and would look teh ghey against the rest of the old 80's motor compartment. Look into the Blitz Super Sound, or what I'm going to do is get a stealth Turbosmart Wastegate, and I'll run the dump tube out at the front of the wheel well. there's alot to think about when it comes to piping and underhood space. Also are you thinking about the CF hood? the only one I've seen is at www.extremedimensions.com and it's got the cowl, which in person is HUGE. but it's more underhood space, and a hell of alot lighter, and so the hood struts may work longer.  Good find though.


----------



## dre28 (Jul 11, 2005)

*Recall*



Punkzaine said:


> Here are some pics
> 
> http://photobucket.com/albums/v405/punkzaine/
> 
> ...


The guy i bought my car from told me there was a recall on my car aswell but whats the recall on? and if there is a recall can I have the number aswell so i can call too. Thanks


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Leaky injectors...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

asleepz said:


> Leaky injectors...


Which can cause an underhood fire. I've seen a couple Zs in my area which were a victim of exactly that. I was looking at a Z as a parts car which was purchased new in 85, had the fire in 89.


----------



## dre28 (Jul 11, 2005)

*cool*

Thanks for the info guys i guess im going to stop driving around my block then for now lol, theres a local Nissan dealership right by me ill ask them tommrow about it, would they change it for me since theres a recall on my car? or would I have to pay to get it fixed?


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

nice auto cocker. i got an 03 dye ultralite. nice car too. im in the process of modin my 86. i bought a cd player and thats a pain in the ass but next paycheck im gonna go under the hood. what should the first thing i do under the hood be? my cars N/A heres mine http://www.cardomain.com/ride/842369/1


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

dre28 said:


> Thanks for the info guys i guess im going to stop driving around my block then for now lol, theres a local Nissan dealership right by me ill ask them tommrow about it, would they change it for me since theres a recall on my car? or would I have to pay to get it fixed?


Looking at the pictures, it's already been done.

A turbo back exhaust will include the down pipe.

Get the exhaust and boost controller before you get the BOV.


----------



## dre28 (Jul 11, 2005)

*Im wondering*

I know theres a recall on the injectors on my car but I was wondering if I could still drive it? I wasnt planning on driving it far maybe the most a half a mile, if its too risky to drive the car this far I wont even drive it. any info would help thanks


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

if your insured go for.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

dre28 said:


> I know theres a recall on the injectors on my car but I was wondering if I could still drive it? I wasnt planning on driving it far maybe the most a half a mile, if its too risky to drive the car this far I wont even drive it. any info would help thanks


Why wouldn't you be able to drive it?


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

Drive the car. It is not going to burst into flames. 

If I were you, do the mods in this order

-exhaust 
-boost controller (set to 12.5 psi)
-electric fan
-better intake
-intercooler (set boost to 15-16psi)

and at any time
-alcohol injection
-FMU (fuel managment unit) 
-ajustable FPR
-extra injector controller with an extra injector or two

after all of these are done, you will need a clutch. The stock one sucks. You will be maxing the turbo out, so a larger one will be needed. Larger injectors and some sort of controller would be needed at this point as well.

You can make 400+ whp on stock internals. anything more than ~400 and you will want to build an engine.

Set a realistic goal, and get there.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

He'll probably need a clutch well before that time. At 250+ Hp, mine was slipping, though mostly just in the higher gears.


----------

